# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  botting hypothesis?? botty inpertcular

## Sn0wY

anyone confirm or deny?

i used botty the free bot no problems didnt have an issue for like the first 30 days running at night and then just playing some during the day... then for like 9 days straight i ran it non-stop and didn't play any just ran bot maybe traded a few items for like 30 minutes and turned bot on we talking like 20 hours a day for 9 days then boom got banned like 2 weeks ago


i think didn;t get banned for using the bot persay i think its the constant 24/7 i did for like 7 days straight.... any thoughts???? anyone been using botty and not banned?

----------


## naughtyfox88

It is just a matter of time until you get banned.

I got banned using botty and I only used it around 8h a day

----------


## phantasm0321

make a new account and buy a new licence.

i do 24/7 and banned a week later.

don't underestimate what warden is capable to do

p.s. my friend got problems on clicking npc, just run a few hours a day for just a few days and his account is still alive atm

----------


## ScottieKnowz

I've botted pretty much since the release . I want to say since March? And I haven't been banned yet. I have a pretty wicked schedule though. It's rather random.
One day 4-6 hours.
Next day 6-8 hours. 
Maybe only 1 hour next day
Next like 6-8
Maybe non at all for a day.

I know this isn't efficient but I'm also not trying to make money or anything. Just doing it for funnies and some extra FG for 'free' steam games.
I also try to stay out of the working hours of california as well. Perhaps this is just because of my past experience RWT with Runescape but hey its worked so far. 

I run https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...tele-more.html ([Private MultiTool/ Bot] Maphack, AutoCombat, AutoPick, AutoTele, more...) exclusively now. But was using Jiquan before that. I dont suggest Jiquan though. The owner there is so *** **** *** ******** naughty words. Bought lifetime key and he had to manually renew every month with the Dev which could take up to 72 hours. Really dumb. Anyway. Glad I found Reps software. Really great

----------

